# SEC dominates First Round of the NFL Draft



## weagle (May 9, 2014)

Anybody Surprised?


    SEC (11)
    ACC (5)
    AAC (4)
    Big Ten (4)
    Pac-12 (3)
    Big 12 (2)
    MAC (2)
    Independent (1)

SEC West had  8 

At this point in time the SEC championship is the REAL championship in NCAA football.


----------



## alphachief (May 10, 2014)

Blah, blah, blah, blah...that SEC ego didn't translate into a crystal football last year.


----------



## Swamp Angel (May 10, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Blah, blah, blah, blah...that SEC ego didn't translate into a crystal football last year.



We figured we'd be nice and allow one of our other southern schools to have a crystal ball since it was the last opportunity to get one from the BCS era and we already had so many of them in our conference. As a matter of fact, Auburn didn't even whine or cry about not getting a chance to play for it in 2004 when they were undoubtedly the best team in the country, but the media wanted to make sure that Southern Cal got to play. (Bunch of left coast sissies, if you ask me.)

Anway, GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 10, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Blah, blah, blah, blah...that SEC ego didn't translate into a crystal football last year.



You know that old saying about a blind hog, right...

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## weagle (May 10, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Blah, blah, blah, blah...that SEC ego didn't translate into a crystal football last year.



Florida State wouldn't have made it to the NC game if they had to run the SEC gauntlet.  I'm proud of Auburn and we deserved to be in the NC game based on our performance, but we were probably the 3rd or 4th most talented team in the SEC.


----------



## across the river (May 10, 2014)

weagle said:


> Anybody Surprised?
> 
> 
> SEC (11)
> ...



I'm sure Jet Jockey is.  He swears the PAC-12 is the best conference.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2014)

Swamp Angel said:


> As a matter of fact, Auburn didn't even whine or cry about not getting a chance to play for it in 2004 when they were undoubtedly the best team in the country, but the media wanted to make sure that Southern Cal got to play. (Bunch of left coast sissies, if you ask me.)
> 
> Anway, GEAUX TIGERS!





You must be new to the sports forum.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> Florida State wouldn't have made it to the NC game if they had to run the SEC gauntlet.  I'm proud of Auburn and we deserved to be in the NC game based on our performance, but we were probably the 3rd or 4th most talented team in the SEC.



Here we go with that.

So you're saying that Auburn ran the gauntlet but FSU wouldn't have? 

Auburn was the probably the 3rd most talented team in the Acc as well but that doesn't mean a thing.

Congrats to the SEC for the most 1st rounders.


----------



## weagle (May 11, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Here we go with that.
> 
> So you're saying that Auburn ran the gauntlet but FSU wouldn't have?
> 
> ...



Off season, is really kicking in my trash talk withdrawl syndrome.  

How many days till kickoff?


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> Anybody Surprised?
> 
> 
> SEC (11)
> ...


Congratulations to FSU for having more players drafted than ANY other team for two years in a row now. Who cares how many the SEC had as a league? All I care about is how many my team had drafted.
Go Noles!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 11, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Congratulations to FSU for having more players drafted than ANY other team for two years in a row now. Who cares how many the SEC had as a league? All I care about is how many my team had drafted.
> Go Noles!!



Say what?
2014 draft:

FSU = 7
Bama = 8
ND = 8
LSU = 9
http://www.sbnation.com/nfl-mock-dr...und-picks-schools-conferences-recruit-ratings


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (May 11, 2014)

Yep and the Pope is a Socialist!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> Off season, is really kicking in my trash talk withdrawl syndrome.
> 
> How many days till kickoff?



I try not to keep count this early. 

I'm going to enjoy this off season as much as possible being the Noles are on top.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 12, 2014)

weagle said:


> Anybody Surprised?
> 
> 
> SEC (11)
> ...





Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Say what?
> 
> 2014 draft:
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting the cool rocking info! 

*Florida, California, Texas, & Georgia* sure are some great states producing NFL talent.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 12, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Yep and the Pope is a Socialist!!



Actually he's a distributionist but yeah....


but seriously...

$EC


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 12, 2014)

Swamp Angel said:


> We figured we'd be nice and allow one of our other southern schools to have a crystal ball since it was the last opportunity to get one from the BCS era and we already had so many of them in our conference. As a matter of fact, Auburn didn't even whine or cry about not getting a chance to play for it in 2004 when they were undoubtedly the best team in the country, but the media wanted to make sure that Southern Cal got to play. (Bunch of left coast sissies, if you ask me.)
> 
> Anway, GEAUX TIGERS!



We?  Who is this we you speak of?  LSU was a non factor in the NC last year.  Has it been that long since y'all won one?  I thought you were a Georgia/South Carolina fan 'til the last two words of your post.

Going forward, I think if Les can not get in his own way, y'all will be the cream of the crop in the SEC.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 12, 2014)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Say what?
> 2014 draft:
> 
> FSU = 7
> ...



I think he's confusin two years in a row with the past two drafts combined.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 12, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Thanks for posting the cool rocking info!
> 
> *Florida, California, Texas, & Georgia* sure are some great states producing NFL talent.



As far as this specific year, it was down for Ohio in numbers drafted but still ranked 5th right behind those 4 you mentioned. Historically, Ohio is one of the top football producing states. As far as coaching goes, no state has produced the number of top level coaches than Ohio. Just an all around great state when it comes to football.

Also thought this was interesting

NFL all time by school as of 2012 draft (couldn't find anything with the last 2 drafts) 

1 Notre Dame 503 
2 USC 438 
3 Ohio State 378 
4 Michigan 332 
5 Penn State 325 
6 Nebraska 312 
7 Oklahoma 296 
8 Tennessee 290 
9 Pittsburgh 278 
10 LSU 274 
11 Miami 273 
12 ULCA 272 
13 Texas 268 
14 Wisconsin 264 
15 Michigan State 261 
16 Alabama 260 
17 Purdue 254 
18 Illinois 249 
19 Georgia 248 
20 Florida 247 
21 Texas A&M 246 
22 Washington 240 
23 Minnesota 233 
24Florida State 225 
25Arizona State 224 

Surprising to see Mich St and Wisky ahead of bama with all the NC they have?

Also surprising to see Mich St, Wisky, Illini and Purdue all ahead of UGA and FL even though the perception is they have WWWAAAAYYYYYY more talent in those 2 states? That's a head scratcher!!!!

Obviously, over the last decade UF and UGA have done a much better job but I still couldn't believe it when I saw those numbers.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 12, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> As far as this specific year, it was down for Ohio in numbers drafted but still ranked 5th right behind those 4 you mentioned. Historically, Ohio is one of the top football producing states. As far as coaching goes, no state has produced the number of top level coaches than Ohio. Just an all around great state when it comes to football.
> 
> Also thought this was interesting
> 
> ...



Those colleges sure do have a rich history & fine reputation of producing NFL talent & preparing players for the big leagues.  If I was an NFL recruiter, that's where I would be looking, especially recent history of top schools landing players in the draft on pro teams. Thanks for posting.


----------



## weagle (May 12, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> As far as this specific year, it was down for Ohio in numbers drafted but still ranked 5th right behind those 4 you mentioned. Historically, Ohio is one of the top football producing states. As far as coaching goes, no state has produced the number of top level coaches than Ohio. Just an all around great state when it comes to football.
> 
> Also thought this was interesting
> 
> ...



That list would look entirely different if you looked at the last 30 years.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 12, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think he's confusin two years in a row with the past two drafts combined.



Then you have to give props to LSU as well, in the last 2 years both teams have had 18 players drafted (ea), Bama had 17.


----------



## BrotherBadger (May 13, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> As far as this specific year, it was down for Ohio in numbers drafted but still ranked 5th right behind those 4 you mentioned. Historically, Ohio is one of the top football producing states. As far as coaching goes, no state has produced the number of top level coaches than Ohio. Just an all around great state when it comes to football.
> 
> Also thought this was interesting
> 
> ...



I'm honestly shocked we are that high all time, mostly because of what a tire fire our program was from the early 60s until 1992. I'd imagine the vast majority of our draft picks are from the past 20 years.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 13, 2014)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Then you have to give props to LSU as well, in the last 2 years both teams have had 18 players drafted (ea), Bama had 17.



Props to LSU.  We'll put in more next year than this year.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 13, 2014)

weagle said:


> That list would look entirely different if you looked at the last 30 years.



That's not entirely true. From 1995-2005 the BIG averaged 37.3 players per team over that span and the SEC averaged 35.4 per team over that same span. The point is many teams in the BIG were doing just fine with getting players drafted including the teams we are discussing.

Wisky put 143 players in since 1981 and 61 since 2000 (This is the only team I actually looked up). Mich St has been fairly consistent most of its history. Purdue put a lot of players in the nfl during the Tiller era. The Illini put many players in the NFL during the 80's and 90's and surprisingly did very well when Zook was there in the 00's. 

I would agree with regards to Minny.

The bottom line is the sec's draft dominance is very recent and not over the last 30 years although they have been very good over that time.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 13, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> That's not entirely true. From 1995-2005 the BIG averaged 37.3 players per team over that span and the SEC averaged 35.4 per team over that same span. The point is many teams in the BIG were doing just fine with getting players drafted including the teams we are discussing.
> 
> Wisky put 143 players in since 1981 and 61 since 2000 (This is the only team I actually looked up). Mich St has been fairly consistent most of its history. Purdue put a lot of players in the nfl during the Tiller era. The Illini put many players in the NFL during the 80's and 90's and surprisingly did very well when Zook was there in the 00's.
> 
> ...



Snook since you are all things OSU, who's a better pro, the cb from Ga., Robey, or the rb Hyde?


----------



## Madsnooker (May 14, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> Snook since you are all things OSU, who's a better pro, the cb from Ga., Robey, or the rb Hyde?



Based on last year, I would say Hyde. He is a beast. Roby had a bad year last year and had most buckeye fans scratching their heads? We were surprised he came back then it seemed he took the year off. If you remember, he also decided to sit out the bowl game, even though he was cleared to play? I personally feel he didnt want to go up against watkins in his last game before draft? He may turn out to be great but I think Hyde is better


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 17, 2014)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Say what?
> 2014 draft:
> 
> FSU = 7
> ...


I just wrote it incorrectly. That's why I teach math and not Language Arts! 
The past two years FSU has had more players drafted than any other team.O.K. LSU too. 
But LSU is a mighty SEC team so that should be expected, right? How could it be that a lowly ACC team could possibly be tied as the top college in the nation for draft picks? By the way, have you happened to see how many first rounders FSU is expected to have next year?!


----------

